# Residential pool



## chgoss (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi,
First time poster, apologies in advance if I'm not including necessary info.

I have a couple questions regarding the deck (diagram)

1) Does the railing height on the stairs from the Top Deck to the Pool Deck Area have to be 36" or 48"? (note the 48"x 48" gate at the top of the stairs).
2) What is the max spindle spacing for the railings around the pool?
3) If the spindle spacing around the pool deck must be less than a 4" gap, would the railing on the top deck (sections 'F', 'G' and 'H' in the diagram) that faces the pool, also have to be that same narrower spacing? 

I assume 36" high railings around the pool deck area is fine as the deck is at a minimum 3' above the grade.

thank you
-chad


----------



## SH225 (Apr 20, 2021)

The pool barrier height requirement doesn't apply to your stair railings. It's a requirement for a continuous barrier. A gap of less than 4 inches is the requirement if you have a horizontal at a height of less than 4 inches and there are no horizontals at less than 45 inches above the bottom horizontal. The pool structure itself can be the barrier if it is high enough. Having a place at 36 inches that provides a foothold seems like it restarts the 48-inch requirement.


----------



## No Soup for you (Apr 20, 2021)

Pools

326.5 Barrier Requirements

An outdoor swimming pool, including



SECTION R326.4 SPAS AND HOT TUBS

R326.4.1 Permanently installed spas and hot tubs. Permanently installed spas and hot tubs shall be designed and constructed in conformance with ANSI/NSPI-3 (Standard for Permanently Installed Residential Spas, 1999).

R326.4.2 Portable spas and hot tubs. Portable spas and hot tubs shall be designed and constructed in conformance with ANSI/NSPI-6. SECTION R326.5 BARRIER REQUIREMENTS

R326.5.1 Application. The provisions of this section shall control the design of barriers for residential swimming pools, spas and hot tubs. These design controls are intended to provide protection against potential drowning and near- drowning by restricting access to swimming pools, spas and hot tubs.

R326.5.2 Temporary barriers. An outdoor swimming pool, including an in-ground, aboveground or on-ground pool, hot tub or spa shall be surrounded by a temporary barrier during installation or construction and shall remain in place until a permanent barrier in compliance with Section R326.5.3 is provided.

Exceptions:

1. Above-ground or on-ground pools where the pool structure is the barrier in compliance with Section R326.5.3.

2. Spas or hot tubs with a safety cover which complies with ASTM F 1346, provided that such safety cover is in place during the period of installation or construction of such hot tub or spa. The temporary removal of a safety cover as required to facilitate the installation or construction of a hot tub or spa during periods when at least one person engaged in the installation or construction is present is permitted.



R326.5.2.1 Height. The top of the temporary barrier shall be at least 48 inches (1219 mm) above grade measured on the side of the barrier which faces away from the swimming pool.

R326.5.2.2 Replacement by a permanent barrier. A temporary barrier shall be replaced by a complying permanent barrier within either of the following periods:

1. 90 days of the date of issuance of the building permit for the installation or construction of the swimming pool; or

2. 90 days of the date of commencement of the installation or construction of the swimming pool.



R326.5.2.2.1 Replacement extension. Subject to the approval of the code enforcement official, the time period for completion of the permanent barrier may be extended for good cause, including, but not limited to, adverse weather conditions delaying construction.

R326.5.3 Permanent barriers. An outdoor swimming pool, including an in-ground, aboveground or on-ground pool, hot tub or spa shall be surrounded by a barrier which shall comply with the following:

1. The top of the barrier shall be at least 48 inches (1219 mm) above grade measured on the side of the barrier which faces away from the swimming pool. The maximum vertical clearance between grade and the bottom of the barrier shall be 2 inches (51 mm) measured on the side of the barrier which faces away from the swimming pool. Where the top of the pool structure is above grade, such as an above-ground pool, the barrier may be at ground level, such as the pool structure, or mounted on top of the pool structure. Where the barrier is mounted on top of the pool structure, the maximum vertical clearance between the top of the pool structure and the bottom of the barrier shall be 4 inches (102 mm).

2. Openings in the barrier shall not allow passage of a 4-inch-diameter (102 mm)sphere.

3. Solid barriers which do not have openings, such as a masonry or stone wall, shall not contain indentations or protrusions except for normal construction tolerances and tooled masonry joints.

4. Where the barrier is composed of horizontal and vertical members and the distance between the tops of the horizontal members is less than 45 inches (1143 mm), the horizontal members shall be located on the swimming pool side of the fence. Spacing between vertical members shall not exceed 13 /4 inches (44 mm) in width. Where there are decorative cutouts within vertical members, spacing within the cutouts shall not exceed 13 /4 inches (44 mm) in width.

5. Where the barrier is composed of horizontal and vertical members and the distance between the tops of the horizontal members is 45 inches (1143 mm) or more, spacing between vertical members shall not exceed 4 inches (102 mm). Where there are decorative cutouts within vertical members, spacing within the cutouts shall not exceed 1 3 /4 inches (44 mm) in width.

6. Maximum mesh size for chain link fences shall be a 21 /4-inch (57 mm) square unless the fence has slats fastened at the top or the bottom which reduce the openings to not more than 13 /4 inches (44 mm).

7. Where the barrier is composed of diagonal members, such as a lattice fence, the maximum opening formed by the diagonal members shall not be more than 1 3 /4 inches (44 mm).

8. Gates shall comply with the requirements of Section R326.5.3, Items 1 through 7, and with the following requirements:

8.1. All gates shall be self-closing. In addition, if the gate is a pedestrian access gate, the gate shall open outward, away from the pool.

8.2. All gates shall be self-latching, with the latch handle located within the enclosure (i.e., on the pool side of the enclosure) and at least 40 inches (1016 mm) above grade. In addition, if the latch handle is located less than 54 inches (1372 mm) from the bottom of the gate, the latch handle shall be located at least 3 inches (76 mm) below the top of the gate, and neither the gate nor the barrier shall have any opening greater than 0.5 inch (12.7 mm) within 18 inches (457 mm) of the latch handle.

8.3. All gates shall be securely locked with a key, combination or other child proof lock sufficient to prevent access to the swimming pool through such gate when the swimming pool is not in use or supervised.

9. Where a wall of a dwelling serves as part of the barrier, one of the following conditions shall be met: 9.1. The pool shall be equipped with a powered safety cover in compliance with ASTM F 1346; or

9.2. Doors with direct access to the pool through that wall shall be equipped with an alarm which produces an audible warning when the door and/or its screen, if present, are opened. The alarm shall be listed in accordance with UL 2017. The audible alarm shall activate within 7 seconds and sound continuously for a minimum of 30 seconds after the door and/or its screen, if present, are opened and be capable of being heard throughout the house during normal household activities. The alarm shall automatically reset under all conditions. The alarm system shall be equipped with a manual means, such as touch pad or switch, to temporarily deactivate the alarm for a single opening. Deactivation shall last for not more than 15 seconds. The deactivation switch(es) shall be located at least 54 inches (1372 mm) above the threshold of the door; or

9.3. Other means of protection, such as self-closing doors with self-latching devices, shall be acceptable so long as the degree of protection afforded is not less than the protection afforded by Item 9.1 or 9.2 described above.

10. Where an above-ground pool structure is used as a barrier or where the barrier is mounted on top of the pool structure, and the means of access is a ladder or steps:

10.1. The ladder or steps shall be capable of being secured, locked or removed to prevent access; or 10.2. The ladder or steps shall be surrounded by a barrier which meets the requirements of Section



R326.5.3, Items 1 through 9. When the ladder or steps are secured, locked or removed, any opening created shall not allow the passage of a 4-inch-diameter (102 mm) sphere. R326.5.4 Indoor swimming pool. Walls surrounding an indoor swimming pool shall comply with Section R326.5.3, Item 9. R326.5.5 Prohibited locations. Barriers shall be located to prohibit permanent structures, equipment or similar objects from being used to climb them. R326.5.6 Barrier exceptions. Spas or hot tubs with a safety cover which complies with ASTM F 1346 shall be exempt from the provisions of this appendix.



SECTION R326.7 SWIMMING POOL AND SPA ALARMS

R326.7.1 Applicability. A swimming pool or spa installed, constructed or substantially modified after December 14, 2006, shall be equipped with an approved pool alarm.

Exceptions:

A hot tub or spa equipped with a safety cover which complies with ASTM F1346. 2. A swimming pool (other than a hot tub or spa) equipped with an automatic power safety cover which complies with ASTM F1346. Pool alarms shall comply with ASTM F2208 (Standard Specification for Pool Alarms), and shall be installed, used and maintained in accordance with the manufacturer's instructions and this section.

R326.7.2 Multiple alarms. A pool alarm must be capable of detecting entry into the water at any point on the surface of the swimming pool. If necessary to provide detection capability at every point on the surface of the swimming pool, more than one pool alarm shall be provided.

R326.7.3 Alarm activation. Pool alarms shall activate upon detecting entry into the water and shall sound poolside and inside the dwelling.

R326.7.4 Prohibited alarms. The use of personal immersion alarms shall not be construed as compliance with this section.


----------



## No Soup for you (Apr 20, 2021)

sorry, I meant to do a link


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 20, 2021)

All good info, no bad,


----------



## steveray (Apr 20, 2021)

Above ground pool deck barriers are one of the most difficult things I deal with to explain.....


----------



## chgoss (Apr 20, 2021)

thanks for all your responses!


----------



## chgoss (Apr 21, 2021)

One last question, does Gate A have to open out? Seems awkward as you'll have to climb the stairs to the pool deck, and pull the gate towards you..

(diagram)

8.1. All gates shall be self-closing. In addition, if the gate is a pedestrian access gate, the gate shall open outward, away from the pool.


----------



## Msradell (Apr 21, 2021)

chgoss said:


> One last question, does Gate A have to open out? Seems awkward as you'll have to climb the stairs to the pool deck, and pull the gate towards you..
> 
> (diagram)


I'm not sure if it applies to decks or not but building codes require a landing outside of doorways.


----------



## steveray (Apr 22, 2021)

A couple stairs I dismiss the gate swinging over, but not a taller flight, but yes our gates need to swing away from the pool....


----------



## ICE (Apr 22, 2021)

My jurisdiction has a requirement for a “pedestrian” access gate  A pedestrian access gate must swing out.  The pedestrian access gate  separates the pool from the public.  An additional barrier such as a fence around just a pool does not have a pedestrian access gate.


----------



## No Soup for you (Apr 22, 2021)

Yes but you may want to put gate "A" at bottom of stair so its not so awkward or install an additional one at bottom that swings out


----------



## e hilton (Dec 13, 2021)

You posted to an old thread that was discussing build code.  You would do better by starting a new discussion, and/or posting on a construction forum.


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 13, 2021)

steveray said:


> Above ground pool deck barriers are one of the most difficult things I deal with to explain.....



That's because the code requires the guard to be at least 48" above grade which is under the deck, not 48" above the floor.


----------

